# Star Wars Knights of The Old republic 2



## FriendlyGremlin (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried running it today on my computer but it instantly crashes, is there anything that vista does that might crash it or is it just buggy?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you can try running that game in compatibility mode.all ya got to do is right click the shortcut.then click properties it will be on the compatibility tab.you may also try running as administrator.


----------



## FriendlyGremlin (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried that except now it says I have the wrong cd..... I then tried a few cd cracks and it crashes again. My CD isn't scratched or anything so what could be up?


*edit, I tried KOTOR 1 and the crash also happens, I think it might have something to do with vista since it ran fine on XP and they both run the same game engine.


----------



## jameshc14 (Oct 30, 2007)

ive had the same problem on KOTOR2 on Dantooine, i searched for a while on reliable old google, alot of people seem to have this problem, and after a heck lot of searchin ive found tht its bugged to the eyes, i just gave up on it, i put all specs as low as the could be but still it crashed.


----------



## FriendlyGremlin (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok, I'm not completely computer illiterate and I've been working on it. (no one answered me for for over 72 hours...) I ripped the image from my original KOTOR disc and run it from a virtual drive and it works, but the KOTOR 2 game still doesn't work. These are the errors I get

Original Disc : Error! Disc could not be found or authenticated, please insert a disc into drive : D (which is the drive it's inserted into)
.iso image: Error! wrong disc inserted.
No-CD crack: Crash with vista telling me the program has stopped working.

P.S. I don't want to give up on this game as the above poster advised. If KOTOR I works why shouldn't KOTOR II ?


----------

